# Pilots' aircraft assignments at Moose Jaw and Switching After



## cda84 (8 May 2006)

I was curious from personal experiences how many pilots get their first choice of stream (i.e multi/helos/jets) after Moose Jaw and what variables really go into this?

Also, if guys, or girls, aren't in their first choice does anybody ever put in for a change of category after their first posting?

Chris


----------



## Inch (8 May 2006)

I asked for jets first and helos second. I didn't even put multi down. I ended up with helos.

Truth be told, I didn't really want jets but if they were going to give it to me, I would have taken it.

For the most part, almost everyone gets their first choice. Despite popular belief, not everyone wants jets so if you ask for multi or helo, you're probably going to get it, especially helos. Top candidate will get his/her choice, the rest is a bit of a mystery. They told us that it had to do with ranking and a few other things, but on my course, the top 5 wanted jets and 1st, 2nd and 5th got them. 3rd and 4th went helo, their second choice. 

I wish I could clarify the process for you, but it's a mystery to me, all I know is most of us got what we wanted.

As for switching after your first tour, it really depends on your community and timing. For instance, in the next 4 years, we'll be getting the Cyclones to replace the Sea Kings, I most likely will not be posted out of the MH community, or so I'm led to believe. Suffice to say, it has been done in recent memory, I know a few ex-Sea King guys that are now flying Griffons.


----------



## beenthere (9 May 2006)

I had the impression that pilots who were selected for multi engine got selected because they would be flying under supervision. ;D


----------



## cda84 (9 May 2006)

Interesting. Thanks for the reply. I wonder what it depends on, I mean 1st, 2nd, 5th, and they all wanted that category?

And also good to know on the aircraft. I was more curious as to switching from say multis to helos for example?

Anyways, thanks again and any other thoughts would be welcomed guys.

Chris


----------



## pipstah (10 May 2006)

The class ranking is working like that:
ground school: 25%
flying:              50%
OD (officers dev)25%

I hope I'm not wrong but I think its that... if anyone wants to correct please do so


----------



## Loachman (10 May 2006)

I got my first choice - Kiowas, then Kiowas again, then Kiowas again, and then Griffons because we retired the Kiowas so I was stuck with what was left.


----------



## aesop081 (10 May 2006)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I got my first choice - Kiowas, then Kiowas again, then Kiowas again, and then Griffons because we retired the Kiowas so I was stuck with what was left.



Whats the difference between a pilot and an FE in 1 wing ?

Eventualy the FE gets posted out of 1 wing

 ;D


----------



## Loachman (10 May 2006)

We're working on that.

I could never understand anybody wanting to leave Tac Hel anyway.


----------



## Good2Golf (10 May 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Whats the difference between a pilot and an FE in 1 wing ?
> 
> Eventualy the FE gets posted out of 1 wing
> 
> ;D



 :rofl: 


Aesop, you slay me!

Re: assignments....up until the day I opened my "assignment" envelope the Course Director gave me....my choices were:  1) Hornet, 2) T-bird, 3)Tutor.  After that day in the sunny Jaw it was: 1) Chinook, 2) Lab, 3) Kiowa and I got my first choice...in fact every pilot on my helo course got their first choice.

Cheers,
Duey


----------

